# 10 Gallon Celestial Pearl Danio/Kuhli Journal



## JonahHart (Dec 8, 2010)

a pea sized inert gravel will be fine if you're on a budget, just pair it with root tabs and basic liquid fertilizers. but if you can afford it, go for one of the plant specific substrates (example, flourite). if you stay around 20 watts of light you shouldn't have to concern yourself with C02 supplementation. just make sure to get the correct, plant specific light spectrum (anything between 6700k-1000k). stay away from incandescent bulbs.

in terms of plant selection just stick with low light undemanding types. and thats all you have to 'google' or base your search on. 

from what i understand on kuhli loaches, they would rather be in a larger tank than a 10. and they can be quite messy. in addition, any substrate with sharp edges could injure them. celestial pearls would be fine in there though. 

i noticed this posting had a lot of views and no comments so i thought i'd chip in and give you some ideas. hope this helped!


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

You might also try looking into Walstad (soil) planted tanks. Dirt is, well, dirt cheap: 

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/

And keep an eye on the Swap and Shop. There are RAOK (free stuff) on there quite often.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Torchwood~Mindfreak said:


> Also I'd like to kinda design my tank around these guys so If you have suggestion of things that are good for them that would be greatly appreciated.


I just did a biopte for my betta, and the two fish you're talking about are from the same area. There's a big list of suggestions on this thread: 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/124377-suggestions-betta-biotope.html

I just trimmed my tank and sent off everything to aquastudent, but if you can wait a couple of weeks for plants, I'd be happy to send you the next batch of low light culls.


----------



## Torchwood~Mindfreak (May 1, 2010)

Alright I'm planning on goint to a couple of bigger fish stores in dallas to see what they have in regards to substrate, decor, and fish (obviously not to buy yet, just to see).
Betta Maniac that would be amazing! Just let me know what I need to do : )


----------



## Torchwood~Mindfreak (May 1, 2010)

Well I got it started last night! 

Okay the only reason I got the fish right away is because I remembered about some extra filter media in one of my filters that I put in here. So I got 6 baby Celestials, too small for me to sex but maybe someone else has a better eye. The substrate is Eco Complete Planted Aquarium Substrate, The filter is a tetra HOB witha sponge cover over the intake. The few plants I got were a Moss ball (I love these little guys), Wisteria, and Crypt Parva, and an Anubias thats been floating in my big tank forever. I'll get more in the future I just wanted something to get me started with. I boiled the driftwood to get the tannins out and my water isn't cloudy at all 

Acclimating








And they're free!








Adorable little things 








They seem to like the Parva.








Full tank shot this afternoon.








Moss ball!








Top view.

















When I get more background plants I think I'll condense the Wisteria to the back left more. Well what do you guys think? I still have to get a black background and a lid... I;ve been using cardboard lids that I took off for the pics lol.


----------

